# anybody fish Salt Creek?



## squeek (Apr 1, 2008)

anybody ever canoe down Salt Creek down past laurelville, if so any good holes ? Any good places to unload and load?


----------



## BigRed89 (Jul 22, 2012)

I live just north of laurelville and I saw a picture from a guy I know that had caught a 4lb. smallmouth down there just 2 1/2 weeks ago...


----------



## dreinhart (Aug 3, 2010)

Water will be pretty skinny this time of year. You will have to get out and drag the canoe through places. last bridge going east on 56 to the Eagle Mills Bridge through the narrows is a long trip to fish. You will find a lot of solid rock shelf Fish the areas with depth and shade. Upper Dixon Mill to lower DIXON Some big holes. Fish riffle areas that go into larger holes. Good lures if you are using ultra light spin gear for smallmouth are 2 inch pumpkin seed grubs with darter heads not the round jig, Beetle Spins are also good. Surprisingly smaller buzz baits towards evening will catch Smallmouth in Salt. There has been a lot of in filling from the banks where farmers are planting right up to the edge of the creek this is washing away and filling over the substrate and rock there is also a lot of riding 4 wheelers in the stream bed in the Narrows . I did well earlier in the area of Upper Dixon Mill Road earlier in the year. As you get lower towards the Scioto you start catching more Kentucky Spotted Bass. Remember it takes about 5 years to grow a decent size smallie. A 4 pounder will be about 10 years old kill those fish and they are hard to replace. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## BigRed89 (Jul 22, 2012)

dreinhart said:


> Water will be pretty skinny this time of year. You will have to get out and drag the canoe through places. last bridge going east on 56 to the Eagle Mills Bridge through the narrows is a long trip to fish. You will find a lot of solid rock shelf Fish the areas with depth and shade. Upper Dixon Mill to lower DIXON Some big holes. Fish riffle areas that go into larger holes. Good lures if you are using ultra light spin gear for smallmouth are 2 inch pumpkin seed grubs with darter heads not the round jig, Beetle Spins are also good. Surprisingly smaller buzz baits towards evening will catch Smallmouth in Salt. There has been a lot of in filling from the banks where farmers are planting right up to the edge of the creek this is washing away and filling over the substrate and rock there is also a lot of riding 4 wheelers in the stream bed in the Narrows . I did well earlier in the area of Upper Dixon Mill Road earlier in the year. As you get lower towards the Scioto you start catching more Kentucky Spotted Bass. Remember it takes about 5 years to grow a decent size smallie. A 4 pounder will be about 10 years old kill those fish and they are hard to replace. Let me know if I can help.


Yea I was glad to hear he cpr'd it but if anybody had any doubts It was at least 4lbs. and It was in literally in laurelville thats as close as ill say though laurelville's not big enough for someone to not fish past the spot if they were down there...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't fished it in a few years but want to get back to it sometime soon. Always did well there and I absolutely believe it has big fish potential. Pretty little stream, great scenery.


----------

